# Apple Pay



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Set this up and used it for the first time last weekend.

Have to say it was pretty good and in fact more secure than using my contactless card.

Shame you cant use any card contactless and use apple as the middle man bit like iTunes when you buy and app or song.

Anyone else use it? I'm thinking about adding my debit card purely as a back up for cash back.

Paul


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I use it all the time through my apple watch. It's brilliant, it's almost annoying when I have to get my wallet out to pay chip and pin.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Where can you use it ? Most places don't even seem to have contact less card machines here yet


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I've tried it once or twice and it didn't work. Think its my phone case...


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

I use it all the time, even on the london underground instead of my oyster card


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

PaulN said:


> I'm thinking about adding my debit card purely as a back up for cash back.
> 
> Paul


If you mean that you want to pay for your goods and also get cashback from the store then I believe you can't do that. Where I work you can only add cash back to the transaction after the card is in the machine, if you pay contactlessly then it just goes straight through, no prompt for cashback.

Anyways, I would never get a contactless card, way too easy to lose.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

How is a contactless card any easier to lose than a regular card? 

If anything it's more difficult as it essentially doesn't leave your hand and there's no opportunity of leaving it in the card machine.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I have used it a few times now - I set up my RBS debit card on it and I get 1% cash-back on contactless payments.

First time I used it, it never worked... got a bit panicked because I wasn't sure if it had debited anything, didn't want to try it twice in case I was getting charged again lol! But once you use it and it works you know it!


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

m1pui said:


> How is a contactless card any easier to lose than a regular card?
> 
> If anything it's more difficult as it essentially doesn't leave your hand and there's no opportunity of leaving it in the card machine.


Never said it was any easier.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

jbguitarking said:


> Never said it was any easier.


In which case this...



jbguitarking said:


> Anyways, I would never get a contactless card, way too easy to lose.


Should read



jbguitarking said:


> Anyways, I would never get a card, way too easy to lose.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I've used mine a quite a few times now, it works most of the time and really handy. The main exception being the co-op, the contactless is always declined and it asks for the card to be used in the reader fro some reason.


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

I used it today for the first time in my local morrisons express was great as said it's a ball ache having to get your wallet out to pay


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Used it last week for the first time in McDonalds and I couldn't stop smiling, I thought it was great, but then I'm clearly easily pleased!!


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Id love to get using it just Barclays won't get their backsides into gear and support it!


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

I registered my Santander debit card on launch day and disappointingly I'm still yet to use it. It's simply because of the pure lack of places that accept contactless payments. For example, this weekend I've shopped at Tesco, Matalan, Sports Direct and Next. None of them were contactless enabled.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

How much did you spend in each place? Over £20? 

I don't know if every retailer has upped it to £30 yet.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

used mine yesterday for the first time,i waited untill the shop was empty incase it didnt work


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

empsburna said:


> How much did you spend in each place? Over £20?
> 
> I don't know if every retailer has upped it to £30 yet.


They were all under £30


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Apple pay is not limited to £30 i believe. It's due to it being more secure than the card which you can lose, the phone uses the touch id and watch uses the unlock feature to secure it.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I tried using it in america a couple of weeks ago and it didn't like my UK details. I had to swipe and sign.


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Put my cards on yesterday but its prompting me to call Lloyd's to authorise.
Is that right?


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, i had same with my HSBC one, some cards need activating, some dont


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Phillloyd said:


> Put my cards on yesterday but its prompting me to call Lloyd's to authorise.
> Is that right?


Lloyds do and its similar if you add a a new account to pay online.....

Out of interest did anyone notice the last for numbers on their receipt after paying with apple pay isn't the same as the card they used?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Lloyds do and its similar if you add a a new account to pay online.....
> 
> Out of interest did anyone notice the last for numbers on their receipt after paying with apple pay isn't the same as the card they used?


Yes, it's a neat system. Apple never give your actual card number or even your name to the retailer. They get a one time use unique number/token, so there's zero chance of fraud from that retailer if someone accessed their recorded details, or were hacked.


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

It seems to me that the retailers need more information about Apple Pay. I went to showcase cinema last night and when buying my ticket I asked if I could use Apple Pay. The woman at the desk said they couldn't accept it. I then got my debit card out of my wallet to pay by chip & pin. Just as I was about to insert it she said I could use contactless. So I could have used Apple Pay in the first place. As I already had my card in my hand I just used that instead. All the time the card reader wasn't displaying anything other than "Welcome to showcase cinema de lux". At least the terminals in McDonald's display the contactless and Apple Pay logos. Still, at least I know for next time.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Paul_W said:


> It seems to me that the retailers need more information about Apple Pay. I went to showcase cinema last night and when buying my ticket I asked if I could use Apple Pay. The woman at the desk said they couldn't accept it. I then got my debit card out of my wallet to pay by chip & pin. Just as I was about to insert it she said I could use contactless. So I could have used Apple Pay in the first place. As I already had my card in my hand I just used that instead. All the time the card reader wasn't displaying anything other than "Welcome to showcase cinema de lux". At least the terminals in McDonald's display the contactless and Apple Pay logos. Still, at least I know for next time.


Surely that's a case of the retailers needing to train their staff better?!

Retailers HAVE all the information they could ever want already.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I use this all the time and think it's brilliant. Easy to use and it means I really only need to take my phone and keys to work... stops me from a spontaneous impulse buy 

Have found a couple of places where staff don't really understand Apple Pay but know they can accept contactless payments, but I've just put this down to a simple oversight with training. I know if a shop accepts contactless payments then you can use Apple Pay, no biggie.


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

Bero said:


> Surely that's a case of the retailers needing to train their staff better?!
> 
> Retailers HAVE all the information they could ever want already.


Yeah you're probably right. I'll have to train them myself on my next visit by saying I'll pay by contactless and then using my phone


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Paul_W said:


> Yeah you're probably right. I'll have to train them myself on my next visit by saying I'll pay by contactless and then using my phone


That's what I do. Most people vaguely know what to do if you ask to pay contactless :lol:


----------

